# 80% AR lower



## Deerhunter12454 (Feb 24, 2014)

Have any of y'all used a cordless drill instead of of a drill press etc?


----------



## Budda (Feb 24, 2014)

Dremel on a ERArmory lower.   Different color plastic so its easy and nearly dumb proof


----------



## trial&error (Feb 26, 2014)

I had to go look up what a 80% lower is.  So since you finish the machining is the appeal here that it's not serialized or requiring an ffl?


----------



## Offroadtek (Feb 26, 2014)

trial&error said:


> I had to go look up what a 80% lower is.  So since you finish the machining is the appeal here that it's not serialized or requiring an ffl?



Yep, just don't try to sell it.


----------



## rayjay (Feb 26, 2014)

Does anyone not think that big brother is watching who is buying 80% lowers ?


----------



## InBuckHunter (Feb 26, 2014)

rayjay said:


> Does anyone not think that big brother is watching who is buying 80% lowers ?



No they are not & don't care I have bought many AK 80% receivers, then finished them myself. 
It is totally legal as long as you are building for your use. Don't need to register or serialize them unless local laws requires it, but it is a good idea to put some kind of identification number on them just in case it gets stolen it will be something you can give police so they can identify it if found. I have been told that you can sell them as a used rifle if you need to but you are legally responsible as a builder if you do. This requires your name & address permanently inscribed into the receiver of the gun.
Personally I would de-mill the gun & sell as a kit before I sold one outright.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Feb 27, 2014)

At the risk of sounding in favor of the GCA, the GCA does provide restrictions on the ways that the Federal government keeps track of firearms. Certain information is kept in the bound books that can be inspected at certain intervals, otherwise requiring a Federal court order. With all the revelations of telecomm companies turning over information to the Feds, do you seriously believe that they aren't tracking 80% lowers?

As for the legality, the GCA needs to be read. Here is a link to an ATF FAQ regarding home manufacture: http://www.atf.gov/faq-page/301#t301n12346 

Manufacturing a firearm at home is legal, but it may not be sold. All firearms are required to have serial number, manufacturer, location, and caliber. Manufacturing a firearm for resale puts you in the business of firearms, thus requiring a manufacturing FFL, paying ITAR, paying excise taxes, etc.


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 27, 2014)

Unless its just a thing that you want to see if you can do it yourself, I just don't understand why.  Stripped lowers have gotten back to the affordable range, if you want to duck the gov't tracking of you that's easy enough to do and still be legal.  

If you mess up your project, fixing your mistake will likely cost more than a new stripped lower.  Are these 80% lowers just really really cheap?  I just don't see much reason to it.

Also consider if an LEO ever stops you on the road and heaven forbid you get searched; a home finished lower is likely to cause you more trouble than its worth.  I know its legal and so do you, but you should expect that the cop on the street is going to consider you a criminal, treat you as such and make you regret the $70 you saved with your home project.

And don't say it would never happen - we've all heard plenty of stories of police stops where the LEO in question didn't know relevant law and someone's property got confiscated or they got to ride in the backseat.  Yes, you'll get your property back but the time, money (legal bills) and aggravation just aint worth it


----------



## InBuckHunter (Feb 27, 2014)

Most of law enforcement around here keep up with the laws, the local range that most are a free member of, helps keep them up to date. And one of the local cops that has his FFL sells guns & building stuff at  local gun shows. So all it would take is a call to him or one of the other knowledgable range members & any problem would get taken care of quick.
The reason why I build it is just a hobby something to do with my time & when I get done with a build I know that I will have a solid gun built the way I wanted. And if I have any problem with it, I will know how to fix it no need to go to the gunsmith.
It used to be cheaper to build from an 80% receiver but not any more. Even the plastic AR lower starts out at $50 & one slip you have already passed the price of a 100% lower. Back when I was buying AK 80% flats they cost $9.99 ea. if you messed a few it was no problem. Most of my 80% builds as they wear out are getting changed over to 100% receivers, just in case I pass away or need to sell them there won't be any questions.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

I ordered an 89% lower last week and got it in today. Looking forward to the finished product. Anyone else done this since this thread started?


----------

